# Boys getting Neutered next week



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We have a couple of boys going in next week for the old snip snip as Derek calls it.

Duncan goes on Monday
Sully goes on Tuesday
Beamer goes on Wednesday
Monte goes on Thursday

Even though I have been through this before surgery is never fun and my nerves are already getting the best of me. Probably more today because I have to bring Monte in for his blood work later.

I know Dot had asked on Radar's page what expect, well my first experiance was a breeze even though Riley wanted nothing to do with me when we brought him home. Riley is a very active boy that does not like to stop so my hardest thing was keeping him quite. The pain meds did not seem to make him drowsy at all, I was hoping they would but nope Riley was his crazy self the next morning. I was lucky that Riley never bothered with his stitches so I was able to keep the collar off him.
Monte is a lot different, he loves to sleep so I am hoping he will be easier to keep calm, the hard part will be getting Riley to leave him alone.

Best of luck to Dot & Duncan on Monday, we will be thinking of you.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Well good luck to all of you with your boys............ Houston was good and didn't bite his stitches so I didn't have to use a collar. Also, the vet tec gave me great advice of using a baby onsie and cutting out a hole for his tail when we had to leave him. Worked well!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck to all the MEN -ound: going in for snips!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just thought I would tell all you guys that Jillee and I will be thinking of all of you!!!!! I am sure all will be fine. Let us know how they all do!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Good luck to all. This is a great idea Leeann to have the thread up ahead of time. I have mentioned this on other threads but if you can get a Bite Not Collar before they have the surgery you will both get through the 10 days much easier.

http://www.bitenot.com/suppliers.html

I have no vested interest in this company--- but It made the boys life so much easier

good luck we will be checking in.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Good luck, gentlemen/pups...I'm sure they will do fine  I'm glad to hear you are going for the bloodwork, that would ease my mind tremendously.

We will be thinking about you!

Kara and Gucci.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is going in on Wednesday for the 'ol snip snip.. ughh


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Too bad you all don't live nearer to each other and use the same vet... If you did, perhaps you could get a group discount :biggrin1: 

Seriously, my best wishes, thoughts and prayers to all the guys and their mommies and daddies


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Best of Luck to the Snip-Snip Boys When they get the Ole' Procedure. Radar had No Meds of any Kind when we got him home. He was very active and wanted to resume normal activites just like before we brought him in. I wish nothing but the best and hope that everyone comes through with flying colours. We're keeping a Neutering Vigil...ound: 


Derek


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Added Beamer to the top. What a busy week we have coming up. Kind of nice we are all going through this together.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck to all the boys next week! I'm sure that the operations will all go smoothly and they will all be back to their wonderful selves soon thereafter. Kubrick and I are wishing all a speedy recovery!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan says thank you for all encouragement!It's mommy that's starting to get anxiety attacks.
DOn't you worry folks,I will be posting Monday morning as soon as I get back from dropping him off.I think I'm more nervous about his snip snip than I was when I took my kids to school for the first time,LOL!
Thanks again all for the best wishes!!
Dot


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I think We Need a Support Group for Havanese Neutering Procedures. The H.N.P. Fan Club, Well Sort Of...:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Good luck to all of you! I know Rufus' turn is just around the corner! Could you tell me how old are the "un"-lucky three? My little boy is 5 months old and did his first leg lift today! I've been trying to hold him off from sniffing trees and corners and all those places that males ususally mark! Do any of your males leg lift yet?


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

GOOD LUCK ALL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy Monte will be a couple days shy of 8 months, he does lift his leg every now and then but not always. My original plan was to wait till he was about 1 year old but I noticed the other day when I took them out they both went pee then less than a min later Monte went over to where Riley peed and marked over it. This could have been just a one time thing as I have not seen him do it again but I called my breeder anyways and we decided he is old enough so we are just going to get it over with. 
I'm actually reaally happy to get this done in the better weather, doing it in the winter is no fun with the snow & ice on the ground.

How long are you trying to hold out with Rufus? I would love to see some updated pictures of the cutie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Best Wishes For A Safe Neuter......
ound:I can honestly say,I've never said that before!Sounds wierd! ound:

You all will be alot happy and healthier afterwards...just keep your "goal" in mind!:hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

lbkar said:


> How long are you trying to hold out with Rufus? I would love to see some updated pictures of the cutie.


I not exactly sure! I DO want to wait until after he is 6 months, but I don't have a firm feel for when after 6 months. I've noticed lately he pulls toward trees and lamposts and such to sniff at with great interest. I usually try to keep him away from them to avoid triggering the standard male response but today we were having lunch downtown and I knew he had to pee with no grassy area in sight. I walked him over to a tree in the sidewalk with only a small square of dirt around it to offer him a spot to "go" and he lifted his leg! I've never had a male dog before so I don't know if this is the beginning of a strong marking behavior or whether it's no big deal.

I need to get some nice new pics of Rufus after his bath! He is a scruffy mess right now and is busy chewing a frozen washcloth trying to soothe his gums. *He lost the first baby canine today! :whoo: I'll get some new pics up tomorrow I promise!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan just turned 6 months old on Aug 23rd.He does not lift his leg all the time but sometimes he slightly raises it.I just love it when he just squawks when he pees.He's surrounded by estrogen,so why not just squat???Even my hubby tells everyone he pees sitting down,LOL!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is 6 months tomorrow! He only lifts his leg a bit when he is in his pee stretch..lol He just started doind this a month ago.. Its quite funny.. then when hes done, he jumps over the pee puddle from his one leg stance.. hilarious!ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Both my boys were neutered between 6 and 7 months. Jasper started lifting his leg on posts at about 5 months (but still squats to pee) Cash never did until *after *he was neutered. I think it is so instinctual and there are so many scents outside that they do it whether they are neutered or not. But I have never had either of them mark inside.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Monte does the one leg stance jump also. Riley has never lift his leg, he is a squater.

I took Monte yesterday for his blood work, the vet said they would only call if something came back wrong and we need to re-schedule. Monte is weighing in at a whopping 9 lbs. yep that's my little guy with a big heart.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dot thinking of you & Duncan for tomorrow. Keep us updated when your little guy gets out.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

good buddy said:


> Do any of your males leg lift yet?


All three of my boys started lifting their legs by 13-16 weeks old. They don't mark in the house, but they do outside. Maybe it goes with having three males. All three have had the snip snip.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Duncan!! You will do great.
Is anyone else getting the nasty snip snip this week??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good luck tomorrow Duncan. Beamer on Wednesday and Monte on Thursday-- you guys will do great! 

Leeann, if you want to borrow our Bite Not collar and have time to pick it up before thurday it would be my pleasure.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good Luck to Beamer & Monte too!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy, thank you so much for the offer. I did order one, now lets just hope I get it by Thursday. I did not need to use anything w/Riley he left his stitches alone so I was unsure if I should bother getting one or not. But you know if I didnt I would be kicking myself or asking Julie to :fish: me.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Question...
Can expect any changes in Beamers personality or behaviour after his neuter op?? Or will he be the exact same?? 
Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I had two girls spayed and one boy neutered! Not one of them changed. They all came back sleepy the first day, but were back to normal the next. I had them all done by 6 months & am glad that I did. Beamer will still be his lovely self a day or two after the surgery.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan had his bath tonight along with a nice dinner.Tomorrow the poor thing will not have any breakfast and he'll be starving."-(
10:00am appt awaits him. I'll be posting tomorrow will lots of questions I'm sure so everybody please be ready.
My stomach is already in knots.I just can't wait to get this whole thing over with!
Thanks everybody for your well wishes so far!!
Dot


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Good luck boys! It is hardest on the parents. We look forward to your updates.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dot, I know exactly how you feel! I was the same way when I took in one of my dogs. Thankfully, Cheryl is right. It is much harder on us than the dogs. Duncan will do great, but we'll be here for you anyway!

Sleep well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck today Duncan - you will do great 
Keep real busy today Dot, it goes a lot faster when you have lots to do - while waiting for the call to say Duncan did Great!!
Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Good luck today Duncan, it will be over before you know it, he will be home and ready to play.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well we're getting ready to leave.I know this can't be the case but Duncan looks sad today.He is just lying around this am as if he knows what's coming.He will have a big day today,along with the neutering he'll be microchipped and the vet will be checking out his teeth as well.I think best to do everything once he is under.
Thanks to all for the best wishes.
The only thing I can stomach today is coffee,so I guess I'll have a nice dinner tonight once Duncan is home later this evening.
I'll keep ya all posted!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dot I bet Duncan is just feeling your nerves, they sense everything. You are very smart to have everything done at once. Don’t worry too much, he is going to do great. Let us now when the vets calls and he is out of surgery. Sending lots of good vibes your way today.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

OK I'm home and Duncan is at the vets.I lucked out and got the doctor who I really like to do the procedure.They'll be calling me later and the receptionist know I am a bit neurotic so she'll be calling me as soon as Duncan is done.
When I was leaving I peeked in the room and there was the vet playing with Duncan on the floor and Duncan was giving him kisses and jumping all over him.I think my vet has a thing for Duncan cuz he always comments on his beautiful color and coat and how cute he is.
OK I am off to spend a bit of money at Target now!!
I'll keep ya all posted!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good idea, shopping always takes away some stress!! My vet loves and cuddles and kisses with my guys too and it makes me feel so good that she will take the time to "know" my dog" before she treats them!! Hope you hear soon!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

lbkar said:


> We have a couple of boys going in next week for the old
> 
> Best of luck to Dot & Duncan on Monday, we will be thinking of you.


Add Sully in for the 'ol snip snip Tuesday! The vet clinic is very state of the art that he is going too. Okay, state of the art for the middle of rural Nebraska! They will be using a laser to snip him. 
I hope for a quick recovery for all the boy's going in this week. Hugs to all.

Krimsin


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Sully - good luck buddy!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> Add Sully in for the 'ol snip snip Tuesday! The vet clinic is very state of the art that he is going too. Okay, state of the art for the middle of rural Nebraska! They will be using a laser to snip him.
> I hope for a quick recovery for all the boy's going in this week. Hugs to all.
> 
> Krimsin


Oh my, that makes 1 boy having the old snip almost everyday this week. I added Sully to the first post for any new readers.

Good luck tomorrow with Sully we will be thinking about you. Keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Just got off the phone with the vets office.The vet himself called me and said Duncan did great and he is slowly waking up.Big tough guy!!!
The vet notice I was a little nervous this am when I dropped him so he thought he should call.I love this man,and not to mention he is a cutie,LOL!!!
He said we can pick Duncan up around 5:30 so I will be posting later on today.Thanks again for all your encouraging and supportive thoughts!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad to hear that Duncan is doing well! Now he will be home in no time!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Way to go Duncan!! I bet you cant wait to go get him!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like you have a great vet Dot. Glad to hear Duncan did well, I bet you can’t wait to bring him home. Sending lots of healing vibes for fast recovery.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow Dot. I love your vet too!!!! Be prepared to be very sad for Duncan tonight- he will be groggy and he may be a little uncomfortable. Just know that he will feel so much better tomorrow and that your concern tomorrow will most likely be about keeping him from running and jumping!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, that is great, my vet is like that too, they always call me personally!! Duncan will be real punky tonight, I always put their crate in the family room with us, and they liked to just lounge there. He will be back to normal tomorrow though!!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I do hope he is OK.The running and jumping is what scares me the most though!!At least the girls will be in school tomorrow and he'll be lounging around in the am in his pen while I do errand. The clock is ticking,about an hour before we can go get him.SO exciting and scary at the same time.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Best of luck to all the boys this week!
My sissy boy Jester has yet to lift his leg~~~ He is almost a year old and still squats to pee. I think one time on a walk I saw him lift his leg, but never again! And I am very happy to have such a sissy boy.....there will be no marking in this house allowed! ;o)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Several weeks ago Smarty had upper baby canines remove. We did the blood test for liver and kidney functions ($50), to make sure all was in the normal range. She was given an IV. The vet put her under with Isoflurane, and followed up with oxygen. 

My vet has always been “rather be safe than sorry” so he does the extras to ensure a safe tranquilization. Any dog can have a reaction, so I am always a nervous wreck. 

Smarty did beautifully, I clipped her nails while she was out.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad everything is fine with Duncan. I am always nervous when it comes to putting a dog to sleep. My vet is good, just not such a cutie.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

*Duncan is home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!He's home but he's still a little wobbly.
Poort thing has that horrific looking collar on and he has pain meds and an antiobiotic.
I tried to feed him,but the collar got in the way,so he ate out of my hand literally.
He's still sleepy and groggy and whoever told me to be prepared,thank you!
I feel so horrible for him.
Now another question?
Yes there are stitches,but how to put this,I thought they cut the "things" out and when you look at him they look like they are still there.Is he just swollen?Can someone please help me out here??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh poor Duncan. He will be better tomorrow. Yes he is just swollen--- they will shrink away to nothing. Poor little boy. I am glad he is home safe! ''


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad to here that Duncan is home with his mommy!!! He will heal faster knowing you are there with him!!! Jillee sends puppy hugs and kisses!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad Duncan is home and recovering well enough to eat so soon.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Can you imagine my surprise when I looked at his underbelly and saw that????I was like what the???????So he is just swollen,OK that explains the anti-inflammatory drug.Poor poor thing.I wish hubby didnt leave the camera upstate otherwise I would have snapped some pics.My poor baby.I hope he sleeps well tonight.
Thank you all for you support and of course since I have been engrossed with Duncan,best of luck to all the boys going in this week.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea Duncan is home!!! He will feel much better in the morning. Thanks for the update. Riley & Monte send lots of Havie kisses for a fast recovery.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I found that although I didnt like the idea of giving my guys pain meds, the vet said to def. give it to them, and I did. If he got pain meds, I would give them, and my tomorrow he will be much better cause he will get a good night sleep!!
Good luck to Sully tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats great news that Duncan is home and resting! I cant belive he ate so quick! I probably wont get Beamer to eat for days! lol..

Beamer is going absolutly INSANE the last couple days and today is no different, but worse! He took a crap on the carpet tonight! (he has only ever done this once. the 1st week we got him) A very little wierd poop.. 2 little hard balls.. ive NEVER seen him produce this sort of poop before.. is he just trying to piss me off??????lol
And also he was doing RLH in the house today.. he alway does it outside in the backyard... he was doing laps and finished off with jumping on the couch! hahahaha... this is the 1st time EVER he has done this.. he is pretty small, so i was very surprised he did so?!
And ofcourse he is going buck wild on his pee pads once again...
Is he going through his terrible two's or does he know hes getting fixed on Wed??? ughhhh
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Question..
I see that Duncan got a bath before his operation.. should i bath him before? Also, should i also get him groomed while at the vet?? Or????

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dot,

It's great to hear that Duncan is home, recovering nicely and even eating already. 

Ryan - sounds like Beamer is going through his terrible twos. Hang in there, this too shall pass.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I did not bath any of mine before their operations. They end up slobbering all over their faces anyway, and their bellies are a touch messy from betadine & such. I just waited till they were healed & took them to the groomers. I cant imagine that your guy needs a bath - he looks soooo clean! Remember to ask if they are going to shave the leg for IV - if thats ok with you - but I told my vet I did not want them to do that, so they worked around the hair to get the iv in. 
Your little guy sounds like he is just being normal - terrible twos. When Logan went thru it, we had a lot of potty accidents in the house too - very frustrating!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I so glad to hear Duncan is home, and starting his recovery. Hope he is feeling like himself today.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You don’t have to give them a bath before surgery, I am planning on bathing Monte but mainly because he needs one and you can’t give them a bath for 10 – 14 days after surgery. I was actually surprised how clean Riley was when he came home from his surgery. The vet did shave a small part of Riley’s leg also for the IV but did a really great job, he pulled some hair back and only shaved a small part about the size of a dime and when he put the other hair back down it covered the shaved part.

Dot how is Duncan doing this morning?

Good luck to Sully today, we will be thinking of you.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

lbkar said:


> You don't have to give them a bath before surgery, I am planning on bathing Monte but mainly because he needs one and you can't give them a bath for 10 - 14 days after surgery. I was actually surprised how clean Riley was when he came home from his surgery. The vet did shave a small part of Riley's leg also for the IV but did a really great job, he pulled some hair back and only shaved a small part about the size of a dime and when he put the other hair back down it covered the shaved part.
> 
> Dot how is Duncan doing this morning?
> 
> Good luck to Sully today, we will be thinking of you.


I bathe my boys the day before their surgery. My vet never shaved their leg, and they came home looking as clean as before they went, Gotta love small town vets


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Good luck Sully!!! how is Duncan today Dot?

I think it is a good Idea to bath them if not right before at least a few days--- you won't be able to get the inscision wet for 10 days.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Cannot get the inscision wet for 10 days?? How about kinda of wet? As in going potty on the wet grass?? Is that not good either??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think it is a good idea to brush and bathe before, which I didn't do. It was about the same time that Kodi started blowing coat and he wouldn't let me brush him after the surgery. So, the result was that he had to be shaved down due to the matting.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, a little wet grass shouldn't hurt- I was told leash walks only and to wipe gently with a moist paper towel to keep clean. But neither of my boys had stitches.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy,

Why do some get stitches and some do not???

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

not sure Ryan. I don't know if It is a vet preference or if it is the difficulty of the procedure (ie undescended testicles) I imagine all females have stitches. But it was nice not to have to take them back to have the stitches removed. I'm actually not sure what they did if they used surgical glue or cauterized it, If you ask your vet let us know. Beamer goes Thursday right? good luck little Beamer!

no word from Dot today? I hope Duncan is OK.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is tomorrow.. ughhhhh


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that sweet little BMW is going to just fine. He'll be back to his terrible two's in no time.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Brandy (female standard poodle) had the kind of stiches that disolved, so he had nothing that needed to be removed, as did Romeo. Bugsy had an undescended testicle, so he had the stitches that had to come out.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan update!!
He slept OK last night got up once or twice whining a bit then settled down.
I worked this am so sorry if I didn't get to post.Didn't mean to worry anyone. 
Duncan just had a bit of lunch since we are not feeding him his normal feedings just taking it slowly.
The collar is disgusting.He always is banging around the house.
He seems much better today then yesterday and is already running up and down stairs and jumping on the couch,sometimes poor thing misses.
How do you make these feisty little guys calm down??
I have to tell you all,the area looks nasty but I have nothing to compare it to,but yuk!He is on pain meds and antibiotics and so far so good.
We go back in a week for stitch removal.
I'll keep ya all posted,promise!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad to hear Duncan is doing well - that second day really scares you cause they just dont know when to settle down!!

Any word on Sully today?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to know Duncan is home and doing well. No way to slow them down that I have found.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dot,

Glad to hear that Duncan is doing better.  I am not sure how to keep them quiet once they are feeling better. My rule of thumb is if they are more active, things are getting back to normal.  Not sure though, what you mean by his scar looking nasty. Brandy's scar didn't have stiches, well they were hidden inside and the incision looked great to begin with. Romeo's also looked ok, but the stitches weren't too pretty. Bugsy had two incisions, so his looked the worst, but not too bad. Can you post some pics?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Can beamer have his chews tonight? or do they cound as food?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan, I wouldnt let him have anything, better to be safe than sorry. I know it is the hardest thing holding them back from things they love. I am not looking forward to holding Monte's food he loves to eat and I know he is going to pester me for his breakfast.

Best of luck to you tomorrow, we will be waiting for an update.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dot, I'm so glad to hear Duncan is doing good. It is hard to keep them quite if you figure out a way before Monte goes in let me know.

Wondering how Sully did has anyone heard??


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Dot........so glad Duncan is home & healing well, he will be his old self before long. I am dreading the day Bacci has to go in for his surgery. Bacci sends hugs.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Ryan.............I will be thinking of you and Beamer tomorrow. Keep us posted.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

i don't know if it looks bad or not??? At least today when I looked the swelling went down lots.I gave him his pain meds and they knock him out so that's a good thing.
Oh,and the ecollar the vet gave Duncan was too small.He found a way to get to his boo boo and started licking like crazy,so when I called the vet they said to come down and get another one.This one is a wee bit bigger and he can't get to the boo boo.
I think he is getting back to his old self.
It's funny though,he isn't letting this collar really get him down,he's actually using it now to pick up things with.
Oh, how I wish my camera wasn't upstate.(hubby left it there last weekend)I'll have it back by next week and by then hopefully all will be back to normal.
Oh,how long after the neutering are baths allowed???I'll ask the vet on Monday but I was just curious.
Duncan needs to go see the groomer for a nice trim anyways.
More updates tomorrow...thanks for listening....


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is whining because he wants his water bowl.... last drink was at 8pm.. but he is upset now that its not around.. hmmm....

So no water allowed, right?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If I remember, no, he cannot have Water. It will be harder in the am not to feed him or let him have water!! Good luck to today baby!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Dropped Beamer off at the vet this morning... Hope he does OK!!
The vet said water is allowed.. just no foood..... oops! lol


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Good LUck to Beamer.Please let us know how it goes today.
Duncan is almost back to normal.His pain meds make him sleepy,but he's almost finished,I think I have only 3 pills left,but the anitbiotic is a full week.
My little houdini has figured out how to get the collar off.Sneaky little guy.
I have to go check his incision now and make sure all is healing nicely.
Good Luck to all the boys going this week.
Duncan sends hugs to all the fellows!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm sooooo NERVOUS... ughhhhhhhh
I will not be able to pick him up till after 6pm... I bet he will be soooo cranky... hmmmm


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending a speedy recovery Beamer's way!

Marie


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Beamer will be fine,no worries OK??Hugs for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beamer will be fine Ryan. I think it's harder on us. Keep us posted tonight.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamers op went very well! He is out and awake and fine..
Will let you all know how he is when i get him home later tonight..!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan glad to hear Beamer is out & doing well. Keep us updated when he gets home.

I hate to say this but Monte has evaded getting neutered tomorrow. I got a call late yesterday from the boy’s school about Kennel Cough going around and they have had a few cases. Of course I called my vet immediately and brought them both down just for a quick check, no temp and no fluid in the lungs, but they could still be harboring it. I have been feeling stressed all day thinking about my poor boy going under anesthesia while possible being sick, then when I went home for my lunch hour and he put his little paws up on my leg and stretched out he made a little gurgling sound. That was it for me I called the vet again to let him know. The vet was so great he did not want me stressing and worrying about Monte and felt it would just be better on me and Monte to put the surgery off a couple of weeks to make 100% sure he is not sick.. I felt like this huge weight was lifted off my chest when he said that. As we all say, “Better to be Safe than Sorry” I am taking the Safe route…


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That little stinker Monte!! Makes you wonder if they are smart enough to trick you? It is best to wait to be sure he does not have the kennel cough cause they feel so rotton when they have it, and then have the old snip at the same time You are right, best to be safe than sorry.\

Hope Beamer comes home tonight and has a good night!!

Has anyone heard how Sully made out? Still no word??


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ryan,

Glad to hear that Beamer came through the surgery with flying colors.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Also asked them to give Beamer a face trim.. Cant wait to see what he looks like.. hopefully they only took off a little..


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to hear Beemer is recovering well. 

Monte's no dummy. No mama please, cough, cough. Just teasing, I think you did the right thing by waiting to make sure he is okay.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

way to go Monte! You know Cash avoided it once by throwing up Blood!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Glad to hear that Beamer is doing well.Looking forward to some more updates!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Is Beamer home Ryan? Leeann, it's kind of a bummer that you have go through the waiting again. let us know when the rescheduled appt is.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes Monte is running around like crazy laughing at me righ now.. little stinker

Missy I remember Cash avoiding his surgery, now I know where Monte learned this little trick from. When we had our back turns Cash was telling Monte all about it yea, I will be sure to thank Cash next time I see him.

Monte is re-scheduled in two weeks on the 22nd.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Ryan........Glad to hear Beamer is doing well. Keep us posted. Bacci sends Havie hugs.


Leeann.......Gosh more waiting, it's like waiting for the other shoe to drop. Better to be sure he isn't sick.

Hope all the boys who had the old snip-snip this week are doing OK tonight.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is doing great.. We picked him up at 6pm from the vet..
He was VERY happy to see us... The vet said he has been crying the last couple hours before we came.. hehe..I have not head a peep out of him since..
When we got hom he had his dinner and has been his usual self following us around the house. He just passed out at 9:45...
He is not walking as flowing and natural as normal, but almost...
I'm very happy so far! 

I guess I will put on the collar for bedtime later on tonight... he is goin to HATE it... ughhhh

Are your guys wearing the collar when unsupervised and at bed time??


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan has had issues with his collar. He figured out how to get it off,and he got around it and started licking his incision yesterday,so we went back to the vet and got a bigger collar.
I;ve only taken it off for Duncan to eat since the collar really makes it a chore.I think hubby will sleep downstairs on the couch tonight and Duncan will be on the floor with collar on.
Last night was brutal!!!!!!He kept waking himself up when he moved and the collar would bang on the crate.
i almost felt as if I had a newborn in the house with the constant waking.
Good Luck to you Beamer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus slept with us and I am a light sleeper so Brutus did not have to wear his collar to bed. If there had been any licking--and there was not--it would have woke me in a minute.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh yeah.. Beamer had 8 teeth pulled!!!!!!!!! Poor guy...


----------

